
John Resig - New Processing.js and Sizzle.js Sites - twampss
http://ejohn.org/blog/new-processingjs-and-sizzlejs-sites/
======
epall
Processing.js is a wonderful tool. I'm not sure exactly what it is about
Processing, but I find writing rich, graphical applications a breeze using
Processing, and Processing.js Just Works in all major browsers!

------
jeresig
For context, here's the previous discussion from when Processing.js was
released: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185191> and the discussion from
when jQuery 1.3 (and, thus, Sizzle) was released:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=433631>

------
jrbedard
To see cool stuff made with the original java version of Processing with
source : <http://openprocessing.org/> This website runs processing in a Java
applet.

------
dxjones
very cool. Do you have any demos that show explicitly how Processing.js can
communicate with the document loaded in the browser, ... for instance, to
enter a value on a form and then _submit_ the form? This would open up new
creative ways for user interaction.

~~~
f1lt3r
Here's a couple of example that do exactly what you are talking about using
Processing.js and the DOM with forms etc:

[http://hyper-
metrix.com/blog/The%20Death%20of%20Flash/form-i...](http://hyper-
metrix.com/blog/The%20Death%20of%20Flash/form-interaction/form-
interaction.html)

[http://hyper-
metrix.com/blog/The%20Death%20of%20Flash/data-v...](http://hyper-
metrix.com/blog/The%20Death%20of%20Flash/data-visualization/data-
visualization.html)

------
old-gregg
Very cool! I wonder why is processing a language as opposed to JS library?

~~~
jeresig
I think you may be slightly confused. Processing is (historically) a
visualization programming language (<http://processing.org/> \- implemented in
Java). Processing.js is simply a port of that language to JavaScript,
implemented as a JavaScript library.

